# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Adresa interneti nga ku mund të flasim në telefon pa paguar...

## ELDORADO

Sa Mundesi Ka Qe Te Kete Ndonje Website Nga Ku Mund Ti Telefonosh Telefonave Fiks Apo Celular Nga Kompjuteri,dhe Ky Sherbim Te Jete Free(fals)
Me Respekt Niku

----------


## ELDORADO

*ome lale ska asnjo njeri nai ide?????*

----------


## Davius

> *ome lale ska asnjo njeri nai ide?????*


Provoj keto faqe:

www.gizmoproject.com

www.freecall.com/en/index.html

----------


## ELDORADO

*po I Pervoj Ihere Lale Rrofsh 
Respekte [^_-]niku*

----------


## ELDORADO

*o lale ca vende nr fiks i marrke mire po nuk mund te flasesh edhe pse te tjeret nga krahu tjeter flasin lal,po per kete di gjo davius?????*

----------


## ELDORADO

*amo cuna&goca asnjeri nuk ka nai ide tjeter vec te respektuarit daviius?
respekte lal*

----------


## Cimo

> Sa Mundesi Ka Qe Te Kete Ndonje Website Nga Ku Mund Ti Telefonosh Telefonave Fiks Apo Celular Nga Kompjuteri,dhe Ky Sherbim Te Jete Free(fals)
> Me Respekt Niku


Ne cilet shtetet don te therasish konkretisht te gje une ?

----------


## ELDORADO

ballisti tetove drejt shqiperise dhe italise lal ne nr celulari dhe nr telefoni fik
thx lal nga niku

----------


## Peniel

Me sa di unë ka programe të caktuara që të japin mundësi të flasësh në shtete të ndryshme falas ose me një kosto të ulët. Kërko në Google për VoiP dhe do gjesh.




Gjithë të mirat,

ns

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Falas dhe Lire jane dy terme te kunderta, dmth sipas asaj qe di une ka Lire e me Lire por falas nuk ka nga interneti ne telefon.

Arsyet jane; Nga kompjuter ne kompjuter lidhjet kalojne vetem permes Internetit dhe pra munde te flasesh sepse paguan Internetin dhe kryhet

Mirepo; nese njeh strukturen e teknologjise si lidhet Interneti me telefonin atehere logjikisht eshte e pamundur te flasesh me dikend ne telefon pa u perfshire nje Kompani telefonike dhe ato te gjitha paguhen. Cdo transaksion telefonik paguhet qofte kombetar apo nderkombetar.

Ip telefoni edhe kesi gjerash megjithate e kane te detyrueshme te perdorin rrjetin telefonik nese deshiron te therrasesh ne telefon normal, prandaj prap paguhen.

Nese ne te ardhmen do te kemi vetem Ip Telefoni, e varur nga interneti do te kete mundesi te flasim falas sepse paguajme internetin por me strukturen qe kemi sot realisht eshte e pamundur.

Tani konkretisht ka raste kur web site apo programe te caktuara ofrojne sherbime falas ne telefonise por duhet pasur kujdes sepse behen mashtrime te medha. Konkretisht njoh disa raste qe njerezit kane thirrur kinse falas nga interneti ne telefon mirepo ne fund te muajit ju ka ardhur llogaria shtese pastaj.

Nese do te kishte falas nuk do te hargjonim telefon kot, sidoqofte nese gjeni dicka te tille me lajmeroni dhe mua, ide e shkelqyer

----------


## Korcar-L1

http://www.glophone.com/

----------


## Cimo

> ballisti tetove drejt shqiperise dhe italise lal ne nr celulari dhe nr telefoni fik
> thx lal nga niku


Ja per te gjithe qe duan :

E donloadoni ketu http://www.wengo.com/index.php/aboutcallout poshte ku shkruan free trial...pastaj wengo clasic...pasi beni donload dhe instal duhet te regjistroni account me emailin tuaj dhe atje ju vjen email ku duhet te aktivizoni accountin dhe i keni 1 euro thirje ..pastaj kur u mbaron kjo hapni nje tjeter me email te ri ..nje account ne 24 ore mundeni me kriju ...

Ne Gjermani Itali France Norvegji Usa Kanada mundeni me thirre edhe ne mobil pervec ne fix....Ne Shqiperi dhe Kosove vetem fix.

Poashtu mund te dergoni edhe sms

----------


## ATMAN

> Sa Mundesi Ka Qe Te Kete Ndonje Website Nga Ku Mund Ti Telefonosh Telefonave Fiks Apo Celular Nga Kompjuteri,dhe Ky Sherbim Te Jete Free(fals)
> Me Respekt Niku




ja ku jane disa nga  me te perdorurat ,por sic te ka sqaruar edhe anetari me lart duhet te rregjistrohesh dhe te shkarkosh programin e caktuar per kete qellim:

1-INTERNETCALLS

2-JAJAH

3-SKYPE

4-VOIP BUSTER

5-SWITZERNET

6-SPARVOIP

7-VOIPDISCOUNT

8-VOIPSTUNT

9-NETAPPEL

10-VOIPCHEAP

----------


## ELDORADO

*ballisti Ajo Jotja Funksionon Pak Lale Rrofsh

Dikush Tjeter Po Pati Nai Ide Ta Thote Te Mos I Vije Turp 
*

----------


## alban_alb

> Sa Mundesi Ka Qe Te Kete Ndonje Website Nga Ku Mund Ti Telefonosh Telefonave Fiks Apo Celular Nga Kompjuteri,dhe Ky Sherbim Te Jete Free(fals)
> Me Respekt Niku


Lexo o plako temen e hapur nga MIRJACALACERRIK  "Te telefonosh nga interneti " aty mund te gjesh gjithcka kerkon 
pershendetje

----------


## DOMINVS

ja nje informacion per nji sherbim te ri.......deri tani edhe pse eshte fillimi eshte treguar i mire!!...kushton lire, afersisht 40 dollar ne vite...local and long distance...personin qe therret jasht usa duhet te jet i pajisur me "jack"-un...ja adresa dhe informohesh detajisht...me respekt!!!

----------


## DOMINVS

hehehe...harrova adresen.... www.magicjack.com

----------


## Nessus

Provojeni kete faqe http://www.jaxtr.com/ e kam testuar funksionon edhe kur therrasim telefone dore (ne gjithe boten).

----------

